# RC-12 aircraft stationed at camp humphreys korea



## grumman-cats (Apr 12, 2008)

Looking for some pictures of the guardrail birds at camp humphreys Korea. I use to work on these aircraft in the 90's and I would like to build an R/C version of one but don't have any photo's of them. I got some of a later variant but I need the antenna configuration of the common sensor minus system.


----------

